# ADA Top 11-20, Discussion



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

The ADA Top 11-27 have now been posted up on the Akwarium site. In my opinion, a lot of these layouts are even more beautiful than the ones in the top ten! Let us discuss 11-20, then move onto 21-27:

11:









12:










13:










14:










15:










16:










17:










18:










19:










20:










If I had to pick favorites in this group, they would be 14, 15, and 16. I was actually quite shocked to see the 15th place aquascape. Very simple and elegant. I like the use of the Nymphaea, which pulls the layout together into a whole in a way I don't remember seeing before.

Enjoy,

Carlos


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks for posting these. I like #16 the best.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

14 is really nice.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

John P. said:


> Thanks for posting these. I like #16 the best.


I'm really liking this one too. It seems as though one is walking through a path in the woods and just on the other side there is the beach.


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

My favorite by far is 11...although I would like to see more variation in rock size--they look too uniform and not natural. If there had been a couple substantial rocks in there, it would have added a lot, as well as just a bit different placement of the wood. Other than that, it is one of the best stream recreations I have ever seen (the choice of a monospecific planting and fish stocking was perfect and natural).

I also like 14 solely because of the stems that extend above the waterline, which is another very natural que, giving the impression that the school of fish are darting around in some shoreline vegetation or grasses. It would be nice to see the rest of the aquascape take some more natural ques to give the impression of a shoreline environment.


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

#16 looks very nice but is, for my tastes, too artificial...

I prefer aquascapes that remain a little bit "aquatic" like #13 or #18.

All are great aquascapes anyway...


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

14 is fantastic!


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

ohhh my god! 11 is the NATURE AQUARIUM (is REAL!!!).

Tsunami:


> a lot of these layouts are even more beautiful than the ones in the top ten!


......of course Carlos, I think the same.

Greetings from Spain


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I like 15 the best, it is so simple and elegant. 16 is also very nice.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

13, 16, 14... in that order for me..

13 is just nice..you can see the care taken and great composition.
16 reminds me of paths that you see lone samurais walk in
and 14 reminds me of bamboo forest that i've been in..

16 and 14 are real close for me.. cos 16 is a bit artificial..


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

11...wow.  

#14 is very adventurous and reminds me of a watercolor painting of a landscape with bamboo. 

#16: Use of rocks is impeccable, not overstated nor understated. They're just right.

#18: Some of the best trimming technique I've seen in a while. The use of small groups of plants that are all trimmed to blend in with the general topography creates a lovely quilt-like effect that both emphasizes the color/texture contrast and mutes it to be part of a harmonious whole. I also like the rockwork very much. They look very much like natural outcrops amongst thick foliage. 

The rockwork and mid/foreground on #12 is awesome, but the scraggly background stems detract a great deal.


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow, I have a long way to go still.. All are beautiful. 

#16. At First I almost wet my pants when I saw this one. But the white background throws me off. Its over powering. 

#12. The rocks are so masculine. Very heavy. I would've like to see the left side a bit less detailed. 

Photography is somewhat grainy on all of these. I feel like I am looking at photos from a book published in the 50's. 

Thanks for posting Carlos


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I would be proud to have any of those tanks.

16 and 18 are my favorites

20 is nice but needs a different background


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Wow......

jB


----------



## b2au (Nov 16, 2005)

impressive. I like #13, #15 and #16!


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

My favourites are 13, 14, 16~Cheers!

Justin


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

The photo of #11 is bothering me because it looks like the substrate was cut out of the photo.


----------

